# Babies Everywhere



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

With 8 babies this year, when my family got together for a BQ, we decided to take a family picture with each of us holding a baby. But there's five of us! And so it ended with this picture (wish my dad had zoomed more):









And here are some other pictures of our great kidding season (now we just need homes for all the boys).
I don't know if you know how difficult it is to get the 6 babies to stay in one place









We had a photo shoot to get good pictures of the babies, so i picked the best which had more than one baby for you guys to see.









































































And here's a round of introductions:
First, Rosie's Triplet Boys, born June 13th, all named after plants (her theme)

Maple (yes, he's a boy named Maple. My mom calls him Maple Syrup)









Forest (he likes to run, we call him Forest Gump sometimes)









and finally Cotton (sometimes we call him Cotton Wood or Cotton Eyed Joe)









Next is Pheobe's Triplet Boys, born May 30th, named after characters from Friends
Ross, not to be confused with Cotton, his half sibling/nephew who's the same color:









Chandler (sometimes Chandler Chewbacca)









And Joey (the set of lungs for the herd)









And Lissa had twin girls, born May8th:

Amara (named in honor of her deceased aunt)









And Calista (more often called Calikins)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

All very cute pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! In the first picture, that one goat is looking at you guys like "hey, what about me?"


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful babies! And look at all that green grass!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Cute cute babies. Love the Friends theme names!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

julieq said:


> Beautiful babies! And look at all that green grass!


We had just mowed the lawn a day or so before these pictures, and they love eating the clippings.

Thanks for all the kind words! I've never felt so overwhelmed by number of healthy and happy babies! And this was just from three goats!! If we get the second barn/shed built, next spring we will have FIVE does kidding!

Each doe has a name theme, Pheobe's kids are usually named after recent movies or shows (friends not so recent but whatever); Rosie's kids are named after plants or trees (or a group of trees, in Forest's case); and Lissa's kids are given name's with greek origins. Calista means "Fairest, Most Beautiful" and Amara means "Unfading/Eternal" which I like because it was her deceased aunt's name.

Next year, Cali and Amara will need themes for their babies! I'm thinking to name them with Phrases, like racehorses have sometimes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all so beautiful , all look very healthy 
Love the names too , lol
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol 8! I wish  hehe We have had more then 8 born in a single day. We had 15 sets of triplets this year alone... Oh how I would relax with only 8! Super cuties though 

Here are but a few of our babies from last year


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> lol 8! I wish  hehe We have had more then 8 born in a single day. We had 15 sets of triplets this year alone... Oh how I would relax with only 8! Super cuties though
> 
> Here are but a few of our babies from last year


Wow! I would be in heaven with all them goaties


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Alpines too! They look great!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

OH Davy, those two in your 2013 babies album are so freaking cute! We rarely get colors like that and I love em  Here is about the closes we get.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, if it makes you feel better, its the first year after 4 breeding seasons we got not only color but also GIRLS so as long as they weren't solid white I was happy lol


----------

